# رسالة من خاطئ الي يسوع الاب الحنون



## اغريغوريوس (17 فبراير 2012)

*
يا ليتك تنتشلني يا سيدي من يد ذالك الوحش .واحميني يا سيدي من غبار الخطية. فقد ملئ وجهي حتي ذبت خجلاً ان ارفع وجهي امامك .فقد ملئ ثيابي البيضاء التراب. وقد نجس ثيابي فتلطخت بشرور واوهام هذا العالم الشقي.واظلم امامي الطريق حتي انني لم اعد اري غيره.فانتشلني يا الهي الي احضانك الابوية .انتشلني يا الهي كسارق !متي تسرق نفسي لاكون فيك ولك ؟اني في اشد الاحتياج لمحبتك وحنوك .فقد اظلمت نفسي كثيراً.صارت نفسي كالليل  لكن ليس لها نهار .فاقترفت نفسي من الذنوب الكثير ذابت داخلي حتي اظلم قلبي .فبكيت وصارت دموعي كنهر من الاوجاع. صرت كمصباح بلا زيت., فاملئني بزيت محبتك فقد اصبح لهيب روحي خافت .واثناء هذا وجد امامي حبك يظهر انه موجوداً فلم يختفي حنانك تجاهي.فقد ظننت انه كالدخان الذي يتواري عندما ينتهي حرق الحطب ,  فحطب نفسي قد ذاب لكن حبك لم يذوب .اعني يا الهي لكي استعيد حبي لك في ميزان الروح فتعلو كفة حببي لك بمقداء علو حبك لي. فانا لك وانت لي يا سيدي الحبيب.قد قسيت علي شخصك العظيم حتي طردتك من اعماق قلبي .واغلقت باب قلبي فاصبح قلبي فارغاً مليئ بالعتمة والظلام وتراب الخطايا في دروب الحياة.يحتاج قلبي الي من يملئة فاملئة مرة اخري من فيض سلامك ومحبتك فقد اصبح كالحجر فعند خروجك منه اخذت كل مالك وخرجت .لم تخرج انت من نفسك بل انا من اخرجتك. فاخذت معك حينما خرجت حقائب من السلام والراحة والطمئنينة فاصبحت كمن ليس له اب او حضن يحتضن .فحضنك الدافي الذي كان يحتضني لم يعد فتالمت كثيراً لفراقي لك وليس لفراقك لي فانت لم تتركني .ورغم كل ذالك يا سيدي كنت تطرك بابي وتريد ان افتح لك باب قلبي الموصد بسلاسل من الخطايا والذنوب .فكنت تريد ان تفك هذة السلاسل لتدخل .لكن منتظر ان تراني اريد ذالك فانا قد اغلقت هذا الباب امامك بشدة لم تمل مني بل تعظمت معي رغم خطيتي فانتشلني يا سيدي وكن لي نهار يدخل الي قلبي الموصود فيدخل نورك فينير غرف قلبي احتاج الي من ينظفة ويعيدة الي مظهرة النقي الاول ليس غيرك يقوم بهذة المهمة يا سيدي الرب فقد تعبت نفسي كثيراً حتي اصبحت لي عدواً وتسالت كيف لي ان اعيش خائنا لعهودك كيف نسيت حبك لي وانا في شد الاحتياج اليه ففككت لي ذنوبي  وسلاسل قيودي فبكيت من حنانك .ووجد ان نظري ينظر الي الاسفل من شدة الحياء بعيون باكية لهذا الحب العجيب وشعرت بلمسة فيض من روحك جعلتني اتهلل فقد فكت قيودي واصبحت اثامي في مهب الريح فذقت محبتك وباركتك بكثرة تعظمك مع جهلي وصباي 



aghroghorios
اغريغوريوس*


----------



## †السريانيه† (17 فبراير 2012)

امين ... شكرا  على الموضوع .. جميل جدا
ربنا يغفر لنا خطايانا 
ربي يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (17 فبراير 2012)

امين اختي السريانية صلوتك لي ضعفي


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 فبراير 2012)

رسالة من اعماق القلب عظيمة ورائعة الرب يباركك


----------



## candy shop (17 فبراير 2012)

امين يارب 

سامحنى يارب 

وادينا يارب روح النقاء  والمحبه 

شكراااااااااا  على الرساله الرائعه 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## النهيسى (18 فبراير 2012)

_*آمين آمين آمين
رساله جميله جدا ومن القلب
مشكور أخى الغالى
سلام المسيح*_​


----------



## +Nevena+ (18 فبراير 2012)

امين يا يسوع اسمع واستجيب 
واعمل فينا من اجل اسمك القدوس

صلاه جميله جدا ومعزيه
اشكرك اخي الغالي انك شاركتنا بيها


واشكرك يا مخلص نفسي
انك سمحت لي بقراءتها اليوم
فاسمعها من قلبي واستجيب لي
امين


----------



## aymonded (18 فبراير 2012)

أشكرك جداً على هذا الإحساس الرائع الي نبعه التوبة ومحبة الله
ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض يا محبوب يسوع والقديسين الحلو
لك مني تحية محبة لشخصك الرائع يا اجمل أخ رائع
كن معافي في روح وداعة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## jesus_is_adonai (10 مارس 2012)

امين ثم اميييييييييييييييين قد ايه انا محتاج للسيد في الوقت ده بالذات لأنه بيقول تعالوا اليا يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الاحمال وانا اريحكم يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا واحس ساعتها بوجوده وهو بيقولي تعالى


----------

